# Skittish hen



## blumule (3 mo ago)

Hello … I’ve got a 28 month old hen that just won’t lay . She stays off to herself away from the other three . She acts scared of me and won’t let me come near her . Now she’s got another hen following her timid acts . I’m about to get rid of her . Any suggestions ?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's the time of year when they take a break from laying. 

What breed is this skittish hen? Some breeds are just that way and there's not a whole lot you can do to change it.


----------



## blumule (3 mo ago)

They’re all golden comets . Three are still laying every morning . She is fatter than the three still laying . Can a egg be stuck in her ? She stays off by herself .


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

One of the indicators a bird doesn't feel well is to look at their eyes. If they're not round and bright looking, like the others, then something is going on.

Is she being bullied at all? That can cause laying issues and the desire to avoid the others. 

Stand back and watch them for a while to see what the flock dynamic is.


----------



## blumule (3 mo ago)

I think you may be right….. I never noticed it before but yesterday saw one of the hens chase away another. Since they’re all comets couldn’t tell which one it was . Three basically run together but this one stays to itself . I got the hens as baby’s in early may and this one has always been a little off acting. I don’t think she’s ever laid an egg . I’m new at this and just now understanding the laying cycle .it was always three eggs each morning. I have four hens . Now it’s only 2 eggs each morning .


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Knowing you're just starting out helps in making suggestions because it can be so different for someone with years under their belts. 

It's winter. Shorter days, colder weather, molting. They all affect egg laying. Sometimes you can tell molting is happening by the extra feathers laying around. Or quills beginning to appear.


----------

